

Lessons of Immortality and Mortality From My Father, Carl Sagan - arabellatv
http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/04/my-dad-and-the-cosmos.html

======
ISL
The Sphinx Head Tomb is an interesting building in a very pretty spot:

[https://maps.google.com/maps?q=ithaca+ny&hl=en&ll=42.452685,...](https://maps.google.com/maps?q=ithaca+ny&hl=en&ll=42.452685,-76.490084&spn=0.000761,0.000887&sll=47.272986,-120.882277&sspn=6.970159,16.907959&t=h&hnear=Ithaca,+Tompkins+County,+New+York&deg=90&z=21)

------
hans0l074
This article is so well written. I felt a pang of jealousy for Carl Sagan's
daughter Sasha Sagan. To be around a sea of such scientific philosophy right
from your toddling days! And, I was also pleasantly surprised recently to
learn of Seth Macfarlane's participation in the new avatar of Cosmos.

~~~
shenanigoat
I was immediately impressed by the writing as well.

------
IsikcanYilmaz
I didn't know about Seth McFarlane's contributions. Much respect for the guy.

------
arabellatv
A must read for Carl Sagan fans.

~~~
tobobo
"Somebody else's Library of Alexandria." She seems to have the same knack for
expressing the very profound in very simple terms that made her father so
compelling. Thanks Seth for ensuring that future generations can enjoy Carl
Sagan's words; they truly deserve preservation.

